# New camera Pictures



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

Here are some more pictures i took today, man i am lovin this new camera  














































pretty good pic for bad lighting 










i need a better lens for action pics but i guess i will have to do with this for now


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree - you are taking some great photos!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

thank you, im still learning how to use a dslr, my very first one so there as good as some of the others who use one  but with time i will get there


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!

I LOVE Cali's ears


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous puppers


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

awww very cute!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks guys

LOL cali has her ways with those ears i love them too, gives her lots of personality


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

What kind of camera did you get?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

lovely dogs, I love the window shot


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Those are so clear! What kind of camera did you get?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful pictures and dogs  I love the one where your dog is looking out the window, so funny/cute!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

i got a nikon d5100 dslr i love it  thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Great pictures. Is the little one the boss? Hahahaa. I would so love to get a nicer camera, maybe some day, still getting use to the one I have.


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

Great pictures...and beautiful dogs! Thanks for sharing


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks, i kinda miss my other camera havent been using it as much. But i need to learn how to use a slr an i just love the way the picture comes out


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Great pictures 

I also LOVE my Nikon, we bought the D40X when it came out several years ago and we are still loving our camera. I was just looking at upgrading as I would love to have the video options the D5100 and D7000 have. A D7000 might have to be put on my Christmas wish list


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

twoisplenty said:


> Great pictures
> 
> I also LOVE my Nikon, we bought the D40X when it came out several years ago and we are still loving our camera. I was just looking at upgrading as I would love to have the video options the D5100 and D7000 have. A D7000 might have to be put on my Christmas wish list



Those two have been on my graduation gift list for months now too !! I'm still not sure if it'll happen, but the pictures from them are just stunning. After seeing these pictures, I'm going to have to start pushing for a new camera again soon!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice pictures, the window one is really cute!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

the d 5100 has the same sensor the d7000 has, i wish i got the 7000 but its too expensive, maybe few yrs down the road


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome pictures, and fantastic looking dogs. :thumb:
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

glade you like them  i love looking at them


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Those pictures are beautiful!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks alot


----------

